# Clé USB Windows 10 non reconnu



## CrowZhen (28 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour j'ai créé ma clé usb MS-DOT (fat32) avec Windows 10 32bits mais des que je redémarre et que je appuie sur alt je vois que Macintosh. 
Config: Imac fin 2009 Sierra 


```
Last login: Sat Dec 28 13:10:43 on console
iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            999.9 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *15.9 GB    disk1
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WINDOWS                 15.9 GB    disk1s1

iMac-de-CrowZhen:~ crowzhen$
```


----------

